# River kayaking in the rain



## Copepod (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm currently working for 2 weeks in a city where I used to live. A city with a river and canoe club, so last night, I met up with 3 friends who are still members of the club. Unfortunately, it was the wettest evening of the week. So, we abandonned idea of taking 2 Canadian canoes, to that we could keep our feet and lower legs covered with kayak decks and use spray decks over laps and upper legs. I hadn't brought my own spray deck, cag and bouyancy aid, so borrowed club items - and quickly discovered that club cag was not waterproof. I didn't bother with a spray deck, as I was wearing nylon running shorts, as bare legs comfortable are comfortable in not too old rain. I had brought a ziplock bag for wallet and mobile phone, which fitted in running jacket pocket worn under cag, plus a packet of kiddy sweets for other pocket. Having paddled upstream for about 20 minutes, got drenched to skin, but spotted a flying heron, flying kingfsiher and 3 heron nests in different trees (in previous years, they had nested closer together), we decided not to continue any further. Not sure how the tipsy punt crews with umbrellas got on. Then headed off to meet running friends, but was late, so they'd already set off. While waiting for them, I decided to change into dry clothes, ready for pub. Unfortunately, pub had stopped serving food by the time we got there, just after 8pm, so had a drink and chat togther, then set off back home in 2 cars and 1 bike. Bought a bagette from a small supermarket and had late tea with a bottle of diet ginger ale I found in my car. Blood sugar levels were good all evening, checking before each drive and before bed, after bedtime care work.


----------



## Superheavy (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Copepod,

The fact that the sugar levels remained solid throughout the evening remained steady show that you are keeping things under control. The idea of river kayaking sounds fantastic, and I hope you found some areas that were worth the journey. Not everything is about diabetes, we live in spite of the hand that life deals us, not because of what life deals us after all!.

xxx


----------



## Copepod (Apr 17, 2016)

I completely agree - there is more to life than diabetes. Very often it's something simple like having sweets in your shorts or trousers pocket that make the difference to grab an unexpected opportunity.

Canoeing in rain was a bit of a "mini adventure", one that I've done many times, but wildlife, weather and company make each trip unique. I lived in Cambridge for many years - one block of 13 years, plus several shorter periods of a few weeks for short work contracts, university vacation volunteer project and one study placement. So, in the absence of fells / hills, I found opportunities for canoeing, kayaking, orienteering, active conservation work, and cycling as a very convenient means of transport, plus it's fun to encounter cattle on various commons etc. On that evening, only about 2km canoeing to edge of Grantchester Meadows due to torrential rain. Sadly no sightings of James Norton nor Robson Green. I've just finished a 2 week stint of live in care work, when I've been able to meet up with friends in off duty times. Last night was a long trip of buying mouse equipment, helping friends to moor their boat when they returned from filling their water tank (2 adults and a 1 year old live on a narrow boat), tea & cake on boat, colleting sorrel, tomato & chive plants from their allotment, then returning the bike lent by another friend, decling tea that time, then going to collect captive bred harvest mouse to take back home, with more tea. About 15km cycing, then walking the last 1km, with 5km parkrun in the morning.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 17, 2016)

Well done Copepod. Only done canoeing once - about 35 years ago in the scouts.  Can still remember it quite clearly and the fact I enjoyed it as well - paddling along the river.  Didn't rain on that day either.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 17, 2016)

Time you got paddling again, then Matt! 

One of the guys in the group had started canoeing with scouts in the 1960s, and still going strong now. I can't remember the first time I went canoeing, but I do remember kayaking on the sea round Summer Isles off Ullapool when I was about 10 years old and at an Outward Bound course at Rhowniar, mid Wales in the Easter when I was 10.5 years old. I canoed weekly through summers with Sea Rangers, then occasionally with Rangers / Ventures as a teenager, plus another OB course at Loch Eil when I was 14. I kayaked among icebergs on an expedition to East Greenland when I was 17, and made my own fibreglass kayak when I returned to my 2nd year of 6th form college, and still have that boat.


----------

